# Litespeed Tuscany - decal removal



## wacobkr

Hi y'all

Have a Litespeed Tuscany 105 from 2003 and the decals are starting to look pretty bad. My idea is to just remove the decals and leave it with a naked Ti finish. I've read around and heard I should use acetone to remove the decals, and then finish with goo gone. If anybody has any experience with this process, any tips are very appreciated. 








Here is a picture in her current state.


----------



## tk1971

So, how'd it go? 

I'm about to remove the stickers from my Teramo frame. I figure I'd try Acetone first. If that doesn't work, I'll just soak each sticker (one section at a time) with WD-40. That normally works for me.

Update: Just removed some decals off my Teramo frame with Acetone. Cut up a discarded T-shirt and wet that with acetone.


----------



## pmf

tk1971 said:


> So, how'd it go?
> 
> I'm about to remove the stickers from my Teramo frame. I figure I'd try Acetone first. If that doesn't work, I'll just soak each sticker (one section at a time) with WD-40. That normally works for me.
> 
> Update: Just removed some decals off my Teramo frame with Acetone. Cut up a discarded T-shirt and wet that with acetone.


Yeah, they come right off with acetone.


----------



## dewaynef

+1 I've done this multiple times. Works great! Tell your plastic frame friends to try this on their bike!!


----------

